# AR 15 Nuts Please Read



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 6, 2012)

I know it seems i've abandoned the knife realm, but way not true. I just accumalated so much so quick I don't "need" anything else. Plus, I have something ordered with Marko, looking forward to that.

Anyways, who here is a AR15 nut? I say nut, because they are crazier and accessory driven then us! Anyways, here is my set-up:

Colt LE6920
Daniel Defense 7" Omega rails
Aimpoint Pro
Streamlight TLR1s HP long gun light
Magpul MOE grip
Magpul MOE foregrip
Magpul BAD lever
Magpul Rear flip up rear sights
Magpul PMAG x 8

I plan on getting soon a BCM large charge handle and maybe a 3x magnifier.

Pics? They will come shortly, I promise. 

BTW, I am dying to get on the Spikes Tactical wait list, someone please talk me out of it.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 6, 2012)

After working on these none stop in the army for so many years... If I never see another one I'll be happy  

Muzzle stuffers on the other hand... or other single shots... I'm all over that like superglue


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 6, 2012)

But single shots are so much work...:wink:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL Once you get them dialed in Oh boy  

Not to mention the savings on reloading 

I used to be heavely into the military weapons, doing as many competitions I could get into and so on. I guess I just kind of burnt out of it. My tech kept sliding backwards and taking all my other interests with it LOL.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 6, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't live in an AR-15 friendly place. Father sold his instead of registering it, and I haven't shot one since. Lots of fun though, have fun with yours.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnny,

Crazy gun laws in CA. 10 round mags with a mag button, unreal. One of the reasons I have spent 16 years in the military is to defend our 2nd admendent rights, it's a shame so many disregard our nations basic foundational rights. Sorry, didn't mean to be political, just saying. Regardless, this is what I deploy with, so getting confident with it is a must, since my life will depend on it.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry just had to share my baby 
375jdj made for me by JDjones in 1989


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 6, 2012)

me likey


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice. I'm looking real hard at a RockRiver in 6.8. 

And, you can't go wrong with a Spike's AR.

-M


----------



## l r harner (Jun 6, 2012)

im saving for an AR10T carbine


----------



## JMJones (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a Bushmaster A3 in 223 but used to also have one in 6.5 Grendel. I sold it to finance a power hammer, no regrets.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2012)

As promised:




[/IMG]

Also included is my .45 XDm with TLR1.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 7, 2012)

Two Words:
Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2012)

Hehe, I shoot irons for 2/3 of my range time, I just remove the Aimpoint and put it back on when I am done. I just put the foregrip on, not sure if I like it or not yet. It was only $20, so it's not a big deal if I don't.

Oh yeah, this is similar to what I would deploy with, so there is function.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 8, 2012)

Dayam!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweet Jason! 

(And thank you for your service.)


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 8, 2012)

My dream Zombie Attack tool  /drool


----------

